# Alum. bar identical to EC90 Equipe Pro?



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I love the shape of my Easton EC90 Equipe Pro handlebar. This is the round, traditional, non-ergo bend.

Can anyone tell me if there is an aluminum bar that has the same dimensions and bend? What is it called? I prefer 26.0 since I have more stem options that size, but OS would be OK too. Maybe older stuff that I might find on ebay? I didn't see anything like that on the easton website.


----------

